# Military Graves



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2011)

I figured that I would start a thread where people could post pictures of the graves of famous military personalities. From any period of time, not just WW2. 

This weekend I was down in Stuttgart and made a trip out to Weil im Schönbuch to visit the grave of WW2 fighter pilot and ace of aces Erich Hartmann. It is a small but nice grave, and I really like the eagle covering the small bird with its wing (so as to mean it is taking it under its wing). Erich's wife Ursula is also buried with him, and at the bottom left of the grave it states "Forever in Love".

I think it is a very nice grave.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 20, 2011)

Not famous military personalities per se, but I thought that a thread of military graves should include the most revered American grave on the most hallowed ground in the USA.

Tomb of the Unknowns, Arlington, VA.

TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2011)

I am using my laptop right now because my PC is having some problems. Once I get it up and running again I will post up my pics of the Tomb of the Unknown as well. I also have some pics of the graves of Rommel as well that I will post up.


----------



## imalko (Mar 20, 2011)

Interesting pictures. Thanks for sharing. Hartman's grave look well taken care for. Do you know who takes care of it? Family members or someone else?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2011)

More than likely family members. 

I am not sure, but I am sure that his daughter Ursula Isabelle who is 57 years old lives in the area and probably has children of her own as well.


----------



## imalko (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay, thanks for the answer.
Here's the best known such site in Serbia - the Tomb of the Unknown Soldier located at the Avala mountain near Belgrade.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 20, 2011)

That looks amazing! I would love to visit that site.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2011)

What a cool idea!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's our grave to the unknown soldier. He's buried in the magnificant room at the end of the first picture, lining the walls on both sides of the water feature are the names of every Australian killed in all the wars we have participated in.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 21, 2011)

That is also very impressive and somber as well.


----------



## T Bolt (Mar 21, 2011)

Great idea for a thread!
I took some pictures of JFK's grave when I was in DC a couple of years ago.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 21, 2011)

Impressive shots, some very sombre places there.


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 21, 2011)

Fascinating subject.

In Denmark, we've got the statue of "The Brave Country Soldier after the victory" in the old garrison city of Fredericia, Jutland.
According to the danish historians, the monument was first meant as a tribute to the danish victors of the battle against the troops from Schleswig-Holsten (Northern Germany) on June 6th, 1849, which is why the soldier holds a beech branch.
The statue honours the unknown common soldier that fought and won.






The beech tree is the most common tree in the danish forests, and every year, spring has come to Denmark when the beech trees set leaves.
The monument is the first tribute in the world to the unknown soldier, as far as I've been able to find out. 
The statue was erected on July 6th, 1858.






Another thing:
Helligaandskirken (Church of the Holy Spirit) in Copenhagen has got an urn with the ashes of an unknown concentration camp prisoner set in their graveyard to commemorate the unknown danish victims of the german KZ-camps from WW2.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 21, 2011)

Some more pics from the Arlington National Cemetery, Arlington, VA

TO


----------

